# Ring Bearers = Bachelors



## Sador (Mar 2, 2003)

Is it something about possesing a ring of power that makes a marriage unworkable?
Sauron never married.
Isildur never saw his wife again.
Gollum prefered the roots of mountains.
Bilbo and Frodo were both unusual for hobbits and never married.
Gandalf certainly never met a nice girl and settled down.
Elrond's wife sailed off into the sunset.
Celeborn and Galadriel stay together but he doesn't strike me as a real ladies man( if you know what I mean).
The Dwarves won't talk about it.....
The Nine were kings of men, no mention of queens.
I guess if you are going to meddle with the forces of the Ainur then the joys of holy matrimony aren't much of a temptation.


----------



## Phee (Mar 3, 2003)

Ah, but there's an exception to every rule and Sam was quite happily married to Rosie for quite some time. But he didn't bear the ring for too long, so maybe that's why he was immune to the bachelor jinx.


----------



## Sador (Mar 3, 2003)

And I suppose being a gardener meant he had a particularly stong urge to plant his seed!!(boom boom).


----------



## Niniel (Mar 3, 2003)

'To bear a Ring of Power is to be alone'... Galadriel says it herself (but that's in the movies of course, not in the book). I think that to in some cases it was just a coincidence; e.g. Isildur didn't see his wife again because he was killed before he had the chance. Maybe the dwarves had wives while bearing the Rings, and the Ringwraiths too before they became wraiths.


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 3, 2003)

Sam didn't get married until after the one ring was destroyed. 

Dwarves did not marry much as there were not that many female dwarves, and not all of them took a husband. 

I think it would be really hard to be married to someone who wielded so much power. It's hard enough to be married to ordinary mortals!


----------



## Theoden_king (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sador _
> *
> Celeborn and Galadriel stay together but he doesn't strike me as a real ladies man( if you know what I mean).
> *



lol 

Maybe the ring bearers never wanted to marry for fear of their other halves taking the ring in their sleep?


----------



## FrankSinatra (Mar 4, 2003)

*Use*

Atleast you could use them as wedding rings, im sure the father of the Lord Of The Nazguls chosen bride would have been happy about that.


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Use*



> _Originally posted by FrankSinatra _
> *Atleast you could use them as wedding rings, im sure the father of the Lord Of The Nazguls chosen bride would have been happy about that. *



That is a funny thought! It made me chuckle.


----------



## Sador (Mar 6, 2003)

Yeah great.. "with this ring I thee... where'd she go?"


----------



## Celebithil (Mar 8, 2003)

> Celeborn and Galadriel stay together but he doesn't strike me as a real ladies man( if you know what I mean).



Yeah but there aren't that many elves that seem to be "ladies men" other than the few who fall in love with mortals.


----------



## Sador (Mar 8, 2003)

I'd often wondered how, given that the elves are immortal, there were so few of them. Not a lot of baby-making going on. 
Also with the dwarves, as the seven(at least Thrain's) rings
were handed down as heirlooms I have to assume that here again the rings didn't have too much power over Durin's folk.


----------



## elf boy (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Celebithil _
> *Yeah but there aren't that many elves that seem to be "ladies men" other than the few who fall in love with mortals. *



Humans just have to get in there kicks before they die, elves don't have quite the same problem.


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 20, 2003)

We do know of two Dwarves that had a Ring and married. Thror gave the Ring to his son Thrain III, but Thrain lost the Ring before it could pass to his son Thorin Oakenshield.


----------

